# Joined :)



## ObSo-1337 (Sep 17, 2009)

Resently had the good will to join the WCG team 

My setups are not really good for this cause, but hey, every little helps 

So far i have my main rig running around 12/7 @ 3.3ghz dual core
and im planning on seting up 2-3 older computers to run 24/7 with dinky processors 


Its all for a good cause ;D


----------



## theonedub (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for joining! Welcome to the team


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to the team!! Spend some time in the WCG sub forum, and you'll see why we've grown so much over the last few months.


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks mate 
im really inspired by this whole idea, i think its great that we can help to research and fight all sorts of diseases and those sorts from the comfort of our own homes.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## onry (Sep 17, 2009)

welcome to the team glad to have ya


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to the TPU WCG team!


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just a little update guys 

thats me got my older machine crunching 

I know its pathetic but its helping 

AMD 3800+ @ 2.5 Ghz
512MB of DDR 200 Mhz RAM running 24/7 

all i need now is a spare AM2 processor and i can get my other machine up and crunching 
i will update when i achieve this processor


----------

